# Dulling Auger Blade Question..



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Alright guys, I need an opinion. I have put this off for to long and with the temps dropping I'm hopeful to have some time on the hard water, specially with the newly rigged up fish finder unit. 

I have a strike master Mora 8" hand auger. Up till last year mid season it cut great, (think I made the mistake of letting my buddy cut one to many holes) then noticed it got harder and harder to cut a hole. Started "shaving" finer Ice, would do the job but got to be a pain. It was late in the yr an was able to borrow an auger for last 2 trips...

Question is.... Are those "strike master" hand sharpeners worth a darn for retuning the edge on my blades? Can get em online an 2 day shippin for $10. Any one ever used one on their blades? 
I know, or so I have been told , it is damn hard to sharpen an auger blade with other methods, hand file etc (never tried). 

Or should I just bite the bullet and buy a new set of blades? If so anywhere in the columbus/ north CBus area I can purchase Locally?

Still a newb and learning the hard water game all over again, was so much easier as a youngster fishing with my uncle in Upstate NY, heated shanty, atv ride out, hot cocoa and perch bite all day long...

Nonetheless I still love it, be safe out there! 
Cheers 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ive never tried sharpening those blades but from what I hear its hard to get them right , most people recommend just replacing the blades if you can get them. Im not sure what stores carry the blades but it seems like any store that sells augers might have them in stock too. I got lucky a few years ago and found some new blades for mine at the local dunhams sporting goods store , marked down to like $9 ( cant remember exactly but it was crazy low ). The package was worn and had a coat of dust on it like it had been sitting there for years.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Just get a new set, you will be glad you did. Most times ice will build up and someone pecks it on the ice to remove it, bad move= dull, bent blades, doesn't take but 1 time to throw off the cutting edge and from what I hear, you need a special set-up to get it right, I have one of those sharpeners and you can have it for the postage !!! Mike


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Those sharpeners aren't worth squat.Spend $25-$30 and get new,genuine blades.WORLD of difference.Last yr was my first ice fishing yr.Had an OLD auger that had drilled maybe 4 holes in its life.After cleaning up the blades(oxidized),light honing,etc. I thought they were scary sharp.I busted my butt drilling through 4" ice.Bought "the sharpener". Worked harder drilling the 4" ice.Bought a set of new blades and it was zipping through 10" in mere seconds.Blades are the answer.Best money you'll ever spend.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Don't know about the sharpeners but wasn't it the Mora blades where you could add a thin shim under the front edge of the blades to get them to cut good again? Maybe worth a try till you can get new blades.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I have used the shim trick and it did help for a little while. If I were in your shoes I would go buy a new set of blades as long as they are marked made in Sweden. I would then send in the old blades to be sharpened so you always have an extra pair. For over 30 years I have been having Bud Hull at iceaugers.com sharpen mine and he has always done a great job. Last time I did it the cost was was around $10 which included return shipping. Years ago I would have him sharpen my old spoon style auger and he was the only one who could ever get in to cut again. Pay attention to how the old ones come off so you re-attach the new ones in the right position.

If you check ice shanty. com there are others who also will sharpen blades. Fish301 is another I think.


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

Make sure they say made in Sweden.Not China


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I ment to say made in Sweden also, not USA. I know better than that.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I believe mogadore bait and tackle sharpened my blades for my 7in Mora hand auger. They did a great job and cut good all year. I used this auger multiple times in my pond and let two buddies borrow for extended periods, so it drilled some holes last year and still was going strong at the end of the year. Now I have a brand new pair as spares and am still using the ones that I sent out for sharpening. I have heard good things of bud hull as well but tried to keep my money local. I do believe it was mogadore bait who did them and the torn around was quick.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I had mine done by Mogadore Bait and Tackle also, bought a new pair from them. That was about 6 years ago. Wicked Sharp!!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Anyone have their number handy, got a couple sets for my laser hand auger needing sharpened, thanks, Mike


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Any idea on turn around time on getting some sharpened? 

Also any idea of anyone in central Ohio that sharpens blades or carries a selection in stock? 

Thanks for all this info so far in this post! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

They have me on their website and have ship to store options, pro bass @ Indian Lake prolly stocks em, gander might or take a ride out to Buckeye Lake, Mike


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Those sharpeners aren't worth squat.Spend $25-$30 and get new,genuine blades.WORLD of difference.Last yr was my first ice fishing yr.Had an OLD auger that had drilled maybe 4 holes in its life.After cleaning up the blades(oxidized),light honing,etc. I thought they were scary sharp.I busted my butt drilling through 4" ice.Bought "the sharpener". Worked harder drilling the 4" ice.Bought a set of new blades and it was zipping through 10" in mere seconds.Blades are the answer.Best money you'll ever spend.


 I agree. I have one of those sharpeners and it doesn't work. Over the years I have found some pretty good deals on auger blades on Ebay, but you have to watch what you buy. I have a 7" auger and the last set I bought on Ebay were $15 with free shipping. The packaging looked like it was 10 or 15 years old but the blades were brand new genuine Mora blades and still sealed in the original pack. I have a new set of blades on my auger and a new set in my ice fishing bucket but I still check Ebay regularly to see if I can find a deal on them. If I find what I think is a good deal I'll buy them even if I know I won't need them for a couple of years.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Don't buy all my cheap 7" blades Meats!!!!!!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Don't buy all my cheap 7" blades Meats!!!!!!


 I haven't seen any good deals lately. I find the best deals in the spring and summer, but I usually check it a couple times a week.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Called around town... Non of the tackle shops or box retailers had 8" Mora blades in stock ... Everything online that could get to me by weekend was high priced + shipping or the cheap China made replacements (damn surprised how high those were in price for known stigma of China steal!)

Ended up going to "Old Dutchman's" by Hoover off sunbury rd....Shopped local did their blade exchange they have a good bit of Strikemaster Mora blades in several sizes and looked like lazers as well.... $23 an some change our the door and you give them old blades mine were 100% shot.... I made sure blades I got from them were authentic "made in Sweden" mora blades. They are sharp bevel looks good, shall see how they do this weekend...

She said they send them out to be professionally sharpened.

Has anyone used their exchange blades before? How did the blades hold up and cut? ( I know it's all about how Ya treat em too) 

Hopefully it's a quality service they use, lasts me a couple seasons with light to medium use.... Minimally good to cuts some holes in some alum coves this weekend.... If there's safe ice! 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

Fishusa has then for $28.95 with free shipping on orders over $30.00 I have had good luck with them and ship pretty fast.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'll haveta remember that if these don't last or just grab me a set before next season as a backup. Wish I woulda seen that, couple $ more an a fresh set.. Will see how these ones cut/last 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

